# Ebay Spoof email



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got this this morning, looks very genuine, even has my real name in it, I think it's a spoof because my Paypal account shows it as paid.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Check the email address it came from, thats usually a giveaway.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did Barry, it came from here <[email protected]>

[email protected] is where billing invoices come from.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure that the email address method is infallible Baz.

Have you never had spam which apparently comes from your own address? I don't know how it's done but origin email addresses can be manipulated.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Often they are obvious though but IF you look at the headers of an email you should be able to trace it if its spoofed. Best solution would be to contact ebay.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Advice here Kev.

https://www.thebalancesmb.com/why-am-i-being-charged-by-ebay-1140127

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Baz getting spam which seems to come from your own email address is a common problem.

Here's an answer from Microsoft on the topic:

_Changing your password won't help because it's not your account sending the messages. It's also not malware. Your address has been spoofed, nothing more. It happens to most people at some point and it's usually transitory. *The From string that appears on incoming messages is completely unrelated to the real sending address. It can contain anything. It doesn't even have to be an address.* Spammers, however, want their junk to be delivered. Most people won't block their own address so the spammer inserts the same address their using as the recipient into the From field as well so as to make it more likely their junk makes it through spam filters.

It is not a PC issue. It is a mail issue. It doesn't matter what architecture you use, it can still happen. Some mail services are better than others at detecting this type of spoofing, but if the messages are being delivered to the Junk folder, then they are being properly detected and handled. Only if they're staying in the Inbox can you say the junk filter is failing.

Brian_

You can't find the real sending address.

Thread: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...-address/9b0d68b6-51cd-456a-94b7-4f3498a8e47e


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I am aware of the scam of spoofing to make an email look like its come from you but there are headers in any email which can be tricky to get to and you can usually if you know what your looking for gain an idea at least and a trace of where it has come from. They take a bit of analysing though. I often send them to the ISP to sort out if its a commercial one. BT or talk talk etc wont help and often they will come back and say its spam from Russia or Thailand or somewhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right click and choosing inspect can reveal some things usually, not sure if it'll go back to source though.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

So it is possible that we may receive emails purporting to come from Amazon, Ebay etc. and that if it's been done cleverly there is no way we can find out, just by inspecting the email, whether they do come from them or not?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

erneboy said:


> So it is possible that we may receive emails purporting to come from Amazon, Ebay etc. and that if it's been done cleverly there is no way we can find out, just by inspecting the email, whether they do come from them or not?


as Baz says, you need to check the e-mail headers which are usually hidden in your e-mail reader - you can usually uncover them by checking the mail Properties. however to the average layman they won't mean much as they can be quite complex - but those in the know can usually trace back where they come from. Before e-mail servers became more "intelligent" and stopped a lot of it reaching end users there were services like spamhaus etc where you could run the mail headers through their systems to see if they were genuine or not - this process is now handled automatically by most email providers.

as usual, if something looks unreal it probably is so just delete it. if it's genuine they will chase you somehow!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As said you can gleam some stuff from headers as to whether its real or not.

If you really want brain pain read this. https://gbhackers.com/email-header-analysis/


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If it is a spoof they're fairly improving their use of the English language.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It does make one distrust everything now. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ebay got back to me, turns out it wasn't a spoof but was sent in error.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But how do you know this one isn't a spoof Kev.? Ya can't trust nuffink now.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Paranoia suits you sir oooh


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im not sure a spoofer would say you owe nothing and no action required and I presume Kev contacted ebay through the legit channels.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just sent it to [email protected] 

The reply came from here (allegedly)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always send all communications from my Nat West back to 'spoof' Nat West as they insist on addressing me as 'Hi'.

Ray.


----------

